# ♥♥♥ Something Like Summer - Gay Romance - Soon to be a movie ♥♥♥



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

One of Amazon's selections for *Best Gay Books of 2011* and soon to be a movie from the makers of *Judas Kiss.*

Praise from _Queer Magazine Online_: "Due to Jay's easy, understandable style, I was led through the happy times and the sad ones, sometimes by gently holding his hand and in others by gripping it tightly, but what a ride. 'Something Like Summer' not only has lots of passion, humor, angst, and twists and turns, it also takes an in depth look at how the choices we make in life affect not only ourselves, but everyone around us.

Five stars from _ALPHA reader_: "Jay Bell has written one of the most heart-felt and sincere M/M romances I have ever encountered. This is a love story that spans twelve years - a story all about getting a second chance with 'the one that got away'."

Love, like everything in the universe, cannot be destroyed. But over time it can change.

The hot Texas nights were lonely for Ben before his heart began beating to the rhythm of two words; Tim Wyman. By all appearances, Tim had the perfect body and ideal life, but when a not-so-accidental collision brings them together, Ben discovers that the truth is rarely so simple. If winning Tim's heart was an impossible quest, keeping it would prove even harder as family, society, and emotion threaten to tear them apart.

_Something Like Summer_ is a love story spanning a decade and beyond as two boys discover what it means to be friends, lovers, and sometimes even enemies.



*For more info about the upcoming film adaptation, check out the official movie website!
www.somethinglikesummer.com*


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

You've piqued my curiosity ...  is it a YA novel or does it just happen to have main characters who start out as teens?


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> You've piqued my curiosity ... is it a YA novel or does it just happen to have main characters who start out as teens?


Not Young Adult, since there are some graphic but tasteful sex scenes. A good portion of the book takes place in high school, but I also wanted to take the characters beyond this stage. Life doesn't end with high school (thank the gods!) and neither does this book.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Jay, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

----We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome Ann!


----------



## RandomizeME (Oct 29, 2010)

Jay Bell said:


> Not Young Adult, since there are some graphic but tasteful sex scenes. A good portion of the book takes place in high school, but I also wanted to take the characters beyond this stage. Life doesn't end with high school (thank the gods!) and neither does this book.


I thought it was YA too (with the coming of age part) - like PE Ryan's St of Augustine. Your book sounds interesting though... I've added it to my wishlist! I have a book review blog specifically for M-M books so i thought I'd take a stab at a review once I've freed up my reading pile. Cheers!


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

RandomizeME said:


> I thought it was YA too (with the coming of age part) - like PE Ryan's St of Augustine. Your book sounds interesting though... I've added it to my wishlist! I have a book review blog specifically for M-M books so i thought I'd take a stab at a review once I've freed up my reading pile. Cheers!


I suppose I'm confusing people by using young adult characters in a novel intended for adults.  Really I think both teenagers and adults would enjoy this story. I suppose some people might disagree with me concerning the explicit material, but most teens have access to that anyway. Very nice blog you have there! I'll be visiting often!


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

There's a free copy of Something Like Summer to be won. All you have to do to enter is leave a comment after this interview with me. http://tabooindeed.blogspot.com/p/6th-author-spotlight-jay-bell.html If the winner wants a Kindle version, I'll send it as a gift through Amazon. I've always wanted to try that!


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

This book now has over fifty five-star reviews, which I'm very thankful for. There are more critical reviews as well, that I feel are reasonably expressed. I'd like to invite anyone who's curious to check them out, good or bad, to see if your willing to let this novel heat your Kindle up this summer.


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

Just because summer is over doesn't mean you can't feel the heat! Something Like Summer is still just $2.99. Treat yourself to some summer-time love!


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

Something Like Summer now has over 100 reviews on Amazon! Holy smokes!


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sounds so interesting! It's on my wishlist!


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

Chrystalla said:


> Sounds so interesting! It's on my wishlist!


Thank you. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

I'm thrilled to announce that _Something Like Summer_ is on its way to becoming a movie! You can read the press release on the film producer's web site: http://blueseraph.com/ Of course you can also get a sneak peak by reading the book, which is still just $2.99.


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

_Something Like Summer_ recently won an honorable mention in the Rainbow Awards for best cover and has been nominated in multiple categories in Goodread's M/M Reader's Choice Awards. Stay tuned!


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

I'm happy to announce that Something Like Summer had a birthday, won some awards, and will soon be getting a sequel! http://www.jaybellbooks.com/happy-birthday-something-like-summer/


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

For those curious, this interview talks about how this book got picked up for the big screen, and my thoughts on the adaptation: http://www.reviewsbyjessewave.com/2012/02/01/jay-bell-the-movie-interview/


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

Something Like Summer is the perfect book if you’ve got the Valentine's Day blues. Read about a totally dysfunctional couple and remember what a pain love is! Or, if you’re feeling forgiving of such a holiday, it does have its romantic moments as well.


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

Spring is coming and love is in the air! Why not get a jump on summer by reading a good romance?


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

I'm humbled and flabbergasted to announce that Something Like Summer is a finalist in the prestigious Lambda Awards. Craziness! 
http://www.lambdaliterary.org/foundation-updates/03/20/24th-annual-lambda-literary-award-finalists-announced/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats, Jay!


----------



## Romana Grimm (Mar 19, 2012)

Jay,

Wow, I'm impressed and generally in awe! Congrats to your success, so many different people and boards and whatnot can't be wrong *g*. I love your cover design and will most definitely take a peek at your stories soon (I'm not one to pass promising m/m romances up  ). Thanks for bringing them to my attention!

Romana


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

Thank you Betsy and Romana! And sorry I didn't see your messages sooner.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Congrats, Jay. Well deserved.


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

Thank you, Andrew!


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

With the weather warming up, why not get in the mood for Summer?


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

I'm busy working on the companion novel to this story. Hop on board now to achieve old school status! That way you can stick up your nose at all the new readers that come along when the sequel is released.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jay Bell said:


> I'm busy working on the companion novel to this story. Hop on board now to achieve old school status! That way you can stick up your nose at all the new readers that come along when the sequel is released.


Jay, I look forward to reading the sequel. I enjoyed this story. How is the movie coming along?

L


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

Thanks, Leslie! The movie is still in the earliest stages. I had the privilege of reading the first draft script, which stays very true to the book. The next step for the screenwriter is to cut it down to an acceptable running time. Hopefully there won't be much lost in the process. I’m eager to see how it all turns out!


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

Today the movie script for Something Like Summer is being read aloud by actors. You can learn more about the process here:
http://blueseraph.com/2012/05/17/l-a-table-reading-for-dark-place-and-summer/


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

You must be so thrilled, Jay.
Like the man says, the table readings make the film become more real.
Success & congratz.


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

Thanks, Andrew! It's probably just as well I couldn't be at the table reading. I'd be all "Actually, when I wrote that, I intended for the line to sound snide!" I'd be the most unpopular guy there within seconds!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Oooooh&#8230; but you'd get to test choose meet the actors&#8230;


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

I was pleased to represent Something Like Summer at the 2012 Lambda Literary Awards. You can read about the experience here:
http://www.reviewsbyjessewave.com/2012/06/09/getting-lucky-at-the-lambda-literary-awards/

The bad news is that my book didn't take the final prize. The good news is that it now has underdog appeal!


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

If you're looking for fireworks, this is the book, and you don't have to wait until dark to see them.


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

What's that outside your window? Summer? And the title of this book? Pretty timely, eh? *nudge nudge*


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

Summer ain't over yet, baby!


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

This book is so full of summer, you'll get a tan just reading it!


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

Something Like Summer landed a five-star review over at Joyfully Jay! And no, despite the name, the site isn't affiliated with me.  You can read the review here:
http://joyfullyjay.com/2012/10/review-something-like-summer-by-jay-bell.html


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

Twelve days until Something Like Winter comes out!
http://www.jaybellbooks.com/something-like-winter-release-date-and-faq/

Don't be late to the party!


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

The sequel to this book, *Something Like Winter*, is now out! Grab you Kindle copy today!


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

There are some nice reviews for Something Like Winter on Amazon now, and quite a range of reviews for Something Like Summer.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Loved what this reader said about Something Like Winter: "I did not want it to end."

You know you've got something like a winner on your hands when they say that. 

Congratz, Jay.


----------



## M. P. Rey (Nov 3, 2012)

Congratulations,
I'll check it out


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

The cool thing about my prices is that _every_ day is like Black Friday!


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

On sale right now for only 2.99!


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

*brushes snow off keyboard* God I wish summer was here already!


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

*picks ice out of eyebrows* Seriously, it's freaking cold here!


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

Time to start thawing those hearts out!


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

The Huffington Post has a new article on the book and movie:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/nicholas-kralev/something-like-summer-jay-bell_b_2952394.html


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Great article, Jay. Congratz. You must be so excited.


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

Something Like Autumn is just around the corner. Now's a good time to catch up with the series before the next book is released!


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

Something Like Summer is now an audiobook, available at Amazon, Audible, and iTunes! More information and a free sample here:
http://www.jaybellbooks.com/something-like-summer-audiobook-release-and-movie-update/


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

_Something Like Autumn_, a new companion novel to _Something Like Summer_, is now out!


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

Casting for the movie is about to begin and filming starts early next year. Exciting!


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

To celebrate Tim Wyman's birthday (one of the main characters) Something Like Summer is on sale for 99 cents only. This will only last until next week!


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

Today is the last day of the 99 cent sale. Go get yourself some gay love!


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

Technically the sale is over, but Amazon still has the price marked down to 99 cents. Wanna take advantage?


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

Mourn the passing of summer with this book. It's full of sunshine! And boys!


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

In case the Kindle sample isn't long enough for you, you can read the first four chapters free starting here: http://www.jaybellbooks.com/SLS/Something_Like_Summer_chapter_1.pdf


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

Coming Out Day was this month. Many of my experiences of having done so myself are in this book.


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

Ugh. Don't you wish summer was just starting up? Thank goodness for escapism!


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

On sale for only $2.99 during the holiday season!


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

Still on sale for just 2.99. I'm going to celebrate this by rubbing myself all over with butter.


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

Just eighteen days until the final book in the series, Something Like Spring, is out!


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

Something Like Spring, the fourth book in the series, is now out!


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

Something Like Winter, the second in the series, is now available on audio. And of course the first book is too!


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

Pancakes!


----------

